# Uefa Europa league qualies 25 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 23, 2011)

25 Aug 18:00 FC Spartak Moscow - KP Legia Warszawa 1.47 3.90 6.75 +46 
25 Aug 18:15 Dinamo Bucuresti - Vorskla Poltava 1.70 3.50 4.75 +46 
25 Aug 19:30 Stade Rennes - Red Star Belgrade 1.53 3.75 6.00 +46 
25 Aug 19:45 PSV Eindhoven - SV Josko Ried 1.27 5.00 10.00 +46 
25 Aug 20:00 FC Alaniya Vladikavkaz - Besiktas Istanbul 2.80 3.20 2.40 +45 
25 Aug 20:00 AEK Larnaca FC - Rosenborg BK 2.30 3.20 2.95 +46 
25 Aug 20:00 CS Gaz Metan Medias - FK Austria Vienna 2.20 3.25 3.10 +45 
25 Aug 20:00 FC Spartak Trnava - FC Lokomotiv Moscow 3.50 3.30 2.00 +11 
25 Aug 20:00 FC Dynamo Kiev - Liteks Lovetch 1.29 5.00 9.00 +45 
25 Aug 20:05 FC Dinamo Tbilisi - AEK Athens FC 2.40 3.20 2.80 +45 
25 Aug 20:30 BSC Young Boys Bern - Sporting Braga 2.10 3.25 3.30 +45 
25 Aug 20:30 CSKA Sofia - Steaua Bucuresti 2.05 3.30 3.40 +45 
25 Aug 20:30 FC Schalke 04 - HJK Helsinki 1.20 6.00 12.00 +45 
25 Aug 20:30 Hapoel Tel Aviv - FK Ekranas 1.22 5.50 12.00 +45 
25 Aug 21:00 Sparta Prague - FC Vaslui 1.50 3.75 6.50 +45 
25 Aug 21:00 Rapid Bucuresti - WKS Slask Wroclaw 1.50 3.75 6.50 +45 
25 Aug 21:15 Helsingborgs IF - Standard Liege 2.10 3.30 3.25 +45 
25 Aug 21:15 Panathinaikos Athen - Maccabi Tel Aviv 1.70 3.50 4.75 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 Vitoria SC - Atletico Madrid 3.40 3.30 2.05 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 RSC Anderlecht - Bursaspor 1.62 3.60 5.25 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 Partizan Belgrade - Shamrock Rovers FC 1.22 5.50 12.00 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 Glasgow Rangers - NK Maribor 1.55 3.75 5.75 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 Trabzonspor - Athletic Bilbao 2.65 3.25 2.50 +36 
25 Aug 21:30 Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - Fulham FC 2.30 3.20 2.95 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 FC Sion - Celtic Glasgow 2.50 3.15 2.70 +45 
25 Aug 21:30 Club Brugge - FC Zestafoni 1.36 4.60 7.50 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 FK Rabotnicki Skopje - Lazio Roma 5.00 3.70 1.62 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 Stoke City - FC Thun 1.50 3.85 6.25 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 AS Roma - Slovan Bratislava 1.25 5.25 11.00 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 Birmingham City - CD Nacional 2.15 3.20 3.25 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 Sochaux FC - Metalist Kharkiv 1.80 3.40 4.25 +45 
25 Aug 21:45 AZ Alkmaar - Aalesunds FK 1.38 4.40 7.50 +45 
25 Aug 22:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Heart of Midlothian 1.29 5.00 9.00 +45 
25 Aug 22:00 Karpaty Lviv - FC PAOK Thessaloniki 2.05 3.20 3.50 +45 
25 Aug 22:00 Paris St Germain - Differdange FC 03 1.04 12.00 23.00 +35 
25 Aug 22:05 Sevilla FC - Hannover 96 1.62 3.60 5.25 +45 
25 Aug 22:05 RB Salzburg - AC Omonia Nicosia 1.70 3.50 4.75 +45 
25 Aug 23:15 Sporting Lisbon - FC Nordsjalland 1.23 5.50 11.00 +45


----------

